# More Bugs In Firefox, Mozilla



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

> Courtesy of TechWeb News
> 
> Hot on the heels of Monday's disclosure of spoofing vulnerabilities in most non-Internet Explorer browsers, a security researcher Tuesday unveiled another trio of bugs in Firefox and its Mozilla cousin.
> The flaws, all of which involve some user action, can be used by hackers to drop code onto a PC, muck with the about:config element of the browser, or steal cookies that, for instance, provide instant access to protected Web sites.
> ...


source - February 08, 2005


----------

